# Corel 9 - Allgmein



## humpen (16. März 2002)

hi!
hab mal ne frage:
ich hab corel 9 aber absolut keine ahnung, wie man es anwenden kann und was es alles kann - kennt ihr vielleicht n onlinehandbuch oder sowas für corel 9 ? Ich habe nämlich kein handbuch und weiß einfach nich, wa sich damit anstellen lässt, bzW. wie sich da etwas anstellen lässt . . .
ansonsten falls ihr einfach gute Tipps zum Programm habt, um FanArts und Wallpapers z.B. zu erstellen, immer ruhig her damit  

Danke!!
Humpen


----------



## nickname (19. März 2002)

Tja, Buch kann ich Dir keines empfehlen, aber probier doch für den Anfang mal den Tutor aus, den Du normal mit installiert hast, da bekommst Du schon einen netten Einblick was alles möglich ist. Mit Corel kannst Du einfach alles machen, von Visitenkarten, bis Prospekte, Vorbereitungen für Webpages, Text & Bildbearbeitung! Corel Paint ist ja auch dabei, und damit kannst du mittlerweile schon Photoshopähnlich arbeiten. Das einzige, wofür man doch eher noch Photoshop verwenden sollte sind Verläufe, die sind im Corel immer noch nicht fein genug! 
Also, viel Spass erstmal mit dem Tutor!  

Gruss nickname :|


----------



## humpen (21. März 2002)

hmm, also dieser normale tutor, bei dem dann da so steht, was man da an einem bestimmten bild da verändern soll und wie man das macht? also das hab ich größtenteils schon alles gemacht, aber naja . . . irgendwie is da nicht so das bei, was ich brauche ich weiß ncih . . . da sind immer noch n paar andere sachen, wo ich nicht so recht weiß, wie das da geht . . . also wie gesagt, ich mach halt immer so FanArts zu TV-Serien etc. und mach das bis jetzt mit Picture It 2001 , aber ich dachte, mit Corel geht's vielleicht ja auch ganz gut . . .
aber ich seh mir den tutor trotzdem nchmal an  

danke erstmal,
Humpen


----------



## Graphics (29. April 2002)

Hallo!

Also zu den Funktionen von Corel:

Es ist nicht soooo sehr für Web geeignet, eigentlich vor allem für Druck, für:

- CD-Cover
- Grußkarten
- Logos
- Geschenksschachteln
.
.
.

für Web kann es verwendet werden für:

- Screendesigns
- Formerstellung für Logos
.
.
.

Ich denke, dass du einfach ausprobieren solltest, ich habe Corel jetzt zwei Tage und finde mich schon ziemlich gut zurecht, einfach ausprobieren, dann merkt man sich alles am besten!

Ansonsten schau' doch mal bei Google vorbei und such' dort nach Tutorials.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Andreas


----------

